# California APPROVES Waymo Driverless



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

Waymo's permit includes day and night testing on city streets, rural roads and highways with posted speed limits of up to 65 miles per hour. Our vehicles can safely handle fog and light rain, and testing in those conditions is included in our permit. We will gradually begin driverless testing on city streets in a limited territory and, over time, expand the area that we drive in as we gain confidence and experience to expand.

https://medium.com/waymo/a-green-light-for-waymos-driverless-testing-in-california-a87ec336d657


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

People in California better make sure their wills are in order. There will be blood


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

heynow321 said:


> People in California better make sure their wills are in order. There will be blood


Again.



Seven77 said:


> Waymo's permit includes day and night testing on city streets, rural roads and highways with posted speed limits of up to 65 miles per hour. Our vehicles can safely handle fog and light rain, and testing in those conditions is included in our permit. We will gradually begin driverless testing on city streets in a limited territory and, over time, expand the area that we drive in as we gain confidence and experience to expand.
> 
> https://medium.com/waymo/a-green-light-for-waymos-driverless-testing-in-california-a87ec336d657


Anti Trust.
Many lawsuits & Investigations for GOOGLE.
WORLD WIDE.


----------



## Mile HighMile645! (Oct 1, 2018)

This car is now legal in California. No steering wheel, no pedals.


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

*While 60 companies have permits to test autonomous vehicles in California, the state is allowing Waymo to be the first to field cars without a safety driver behind the wheel. The tests will involve a fleet of roughly three dozen vehicles.*

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...n-driverless-tests-in-california?srnd=premium


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> People in California better make sure their wills are in order. There will be blood


I'm more frightened by all the idiots driving in California. I'm ready to take my chances with self-driving cars.


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

heynow321 said:


> People in California better make sure their wills are in order. There will be blood


Swing and a Miss, Hank Kingsley heynow321 
since currently over 100 souls a day are killed by human drivers im sure their Wills are current


----------



## Mile HighMile645! (Oct 1, 2018)

"The company launched an early rider program in April 2017. Later that year, Waymo removed employees and passengers from its test fleet, sending empty self-driving minivans onto the streets of greater Phoenix."
10 million miles, zero blood.

https://techcrunch.com/2018/10/30/w...cars-go-fully-driverless-on-california-roads/


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Seven77 said:


> Swing and a Miss, Hank Kingsley heynow321
> since currently over 100 souls a day are killed by human drivers im sure their Wills are current


Nope. People will die in increased amounts. Especially deaths per "autonomous" miles driven considering these cars cannot compete with humans drivers whatsoever


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Mile HighMile645! said:


> "The company launched an early rider program in April 2017. Later that year, Waymo removed employees and passengers from its test fleet, sending empty self-driving minivans onto the streets of greater Phoenix."
> 10 million miles, zero blood.
> 
> https://techcrunch.com/2018/10/30/w...cars-go-fully-driverless-on-california-roads/


Great, let's see the video. Show us ANY video over 15 minutes in length showing residents of Phoenix being picked up by a car driving itself and being driven somewhere, anywhere.

Given that you said there have been 10 million miles there should be plenty of video showing these things driving over 15 minutes in length.

If you can't, then everything you said about these cars driving 10 million miles is a complete lie.

We'll wait.



heynow321 said:


> Nope. People will die in increased amounts. Especially deaths per "autonomous" miles driven considering these cars cannot compete with humans drivers whatsoever


Keep in mind that they will keep the driver in the vehicle so as long as it doesn't stop paying attention like the woman that was driving the Uber car then there won't be as many deaths as there will be if they completely take the human driver out.

Furthermore, they still gotta convince some suckers to get in these deaths traps. And they gotta get them to pay. We all know they will start by paying people to take these rides. The best part will be the passengers taking video showing the human having to either drive or continuously take over. That will be the best part. The more video that gets out the less likely people will get in these death traps.


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

Technology is linear and waits for no one.

As we speak the children and grandchildren of certain UP doubting members are
changing their last names, tearing up family photos while spinning the new story that daddy abandoned the family when they were 2YO. Sad


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Great, let's see the video. Show us ANY video over 15 minutes in length showing residents of Phoenix being picked up by a car driving itself and being driven somewhere, anywhere.
> 
> Given that you said there have been 10 million miles there should be plenty of video showing these things driving over 15 minutes in length.
> 
> ...


The only video of any length seems to be that merging failure.


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

75 million millennials know and support autonomous vehicles to end the 100+ souls a day that human drivers slaughter


----------



## LuisEnrikee (Mar 31, 2016)

Seven77 said:


> 75 million millennials know and support autonomous vehicles to end the 100+ souls a day that human drivers slaughter


75 million millennial are up to their ears in student debt.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> The best part will be the passengers taking video showing the human having to either drive or continuously take over. That will be the best part. The more video that gets out the less likely people will get in these death traps.


Maybe they will make people sign NDAs before riding although I don't see how that can be enforced once they truly open up to the general public.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Seven77 said:


> 75 million millennials know and support autonomous vehicles to end the 100+ souls a day that human drivers slaughter


lol what in the world are you basing that on ?

in 14,000 trips I have never met a pax that said they would ride in a car with no human driver

these things really are death traps and nobody wants them at all

you're living in a fairy tale


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

LuisEnrikee said:


> 75 million millennial are up to their ears in student debt.


Hundreds of souls with debt and without debt are being slaughtered weekly by constant human driver error of the 
low skill low wage 
working poor

The begining of the end of these senseless deaths
is attributable to SDV technology.

Next step: high increase costs & taxes of owning > ending private vehicle ownership for the masses.
Only the very wealthy will be able to afford ownership


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Nope. Ain’t going to happen greg. Hey greg, remember when you thought aws produced 75% of amzns revenue? How insanely dumb


----------



## LuisEnrikee (Mar 31, 2016)

SDC are going to take years to come . They will , just not right now or anytime in the near future .


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Seven77 said:


> Hundreds of souls with debt and without debt are being slaughtered weekly by constant human driver error


Statistically, most of them will be non-tippers, though. Cloud/silver lining.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Mile HighMile645! said:


> "The company launched an early rider program in April 2017. Later that year, Waymo removed employees and passengers from its test fleet, sending empty self-driving minivans onto the streets of greater Phoenix."
> 10 million miles, zero blood.
> 
> https://techcrunch.com/2018/10/30/w...cars-go-fully-driverless-on-california-roads/


Driving in Phoenix and driving in LA or SF are very different.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Hey Seven77 you know there was another guy that used to post on here called Tomatopaste. Maybe you heard of him?

Anyway, you're doing something he did all the time. Which is taking one piece of robo taxi news (in this case Waymo being allowed on the streets of the state of Cali) and then somehow twisting that into implying that this means that by next week robo taxis are going to be as big as the iPhone.

Slow down there cowboy! There's a LOT that will have to happen.

I'll tell you what I told the Tomato: I'll believe it when I see it. In the meantime, there's just so many things that would have to happen and happen right in order for human uber drivers in California or anywhere to be replaced by robots. Too many things. Just... too many.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

iheartuber said:


> Hey Seven77 you know there was another guy that used to post on here called Tomatopaste. Maybe you heard of him?
> 
> Anyway, you're doing something he did all the time. Which is taking one piece of robo taxi news (in this case Waymo being allowed on the streets of the state of Cali) and then somehow twisting that into implying that this means that by next week robo taxis are going to be as big as the iPhone.
> 
> ...


Yup, as we all know, the human drivers are still in the vehicle and even if I didn't already see the humans always driving the Waymo cars around myself with my own eyes, since there are 0 videos showing the car driving itself around all the time considering the supposed 10 million miles these cars are supposed to have driven themselves I, and everyone else in the world, are going to assume the human is always doing all the driving.


----------



## Okphillip (Feb 6, 2017)

Glad the liberals are looking out for all the working-class drivers out there. The hypocrisy sucks. Liberals claim to want to help the workin-class then tax them every chance they get. Pandering to labor unions (easy money for democrats) is NOT the same as supporting the working class.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Mile HighMile645! said:


> This car is now legal in California. No steering wheel, no pedals.


Awesome! I've heard about these new mobile toilets but wasn't quite sure when they were rolling out. Bring a squeegee..


----------



## Football Hooligan (Nov 6, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Driving in Phoenix and driving in LA or SF are very different.


They really aren't.

Phoenix









San Francisco








Los Angeles


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

My prediction for AEV’s: it’s happening and the rollout beginning next year will at first seem disastrous. We’ll hear about every single stop sign crash, or hard brake in the news but the blogosphere will erupt with personal bullshitstories lauding the advent of the driverless world... from ‘AEV that saved my life on the South side of Chicago’, and ‘I can finally pay back my student loans now that UberLyft went driverless’ to ‘Homeless? I’m raising a family of three in a WAYMO’.


----------

